# The Real Monarch



## Amidala (Jan 3, 2004)

*Britains real monarch* 

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]King Michael 
and here 
Histoians have traced the real king living in Australia and voted for a republic no less!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I watched it when they flew over it was great...hes so normal! 
and he holds his family values and close neighbours more dear than the throne of England 

*sighs in admiration*[/font]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

That's actually a fascinating family tree - love the names!

I think the victors get to write the history, so, alas, I don;t think we will ever as a nation accept the legitimacy of Queen's Edit I, II, and Queen Barbara. 

Great story, though. I'll move it to the history section, if that's alright, though.


----------



## Amidala (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I was quite confused as to where to put it!

but hey if they were on the throne we'd have a Prince Jet! (how cool is that  )


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Amidala,

My very first post....lol

I'm very much a monarchist and I do know that the current ones came off the boat about a thousand years ago and may or may not be descended from King Arthur. 

I'd just as soon keep them rather than have a "President" Blair.


----------



## Amidala (Jan 8, 2004)

But at least we would be able to vote a president in,
I do not beleive that we should have a head of state just by birth right...its out dated, also they do not please nor serve their people.
Though my dad is a monarchist...so I do understand your point of view.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 9, 2004)

Amidala said:
			
		

> But at least we would be able to vote a president in,
> I do not beleive that we should have a head of state just by birth right...its out dated, also they do not please nor serve their people.


You have of course knowledge of the last U.S. Election?

There's also the part about being a millionaire before becoming president in any western country. In any others it's rare to have any that have not been members of the elite in the first place.

The Queen is there by right of birth, but other countries end up desiring the same. The Americans would have loved Diana linving in the United States for instance and they are enamored of our royal family.

In several dictatorships those countries have set up there own royal families based around the usurper. Perhaps "Power" hates a vacuum and will fill it, always.

A few countries with de facto "royal" families:

United States: Bush, Kennedy, Trump and the Oligarchs
Iraq: Saddam Hussein & Iran - theocracy 
Zimbabwe : can't remember the guy's name
Romania : Chaeucescu(spell?)
Indonesia,  North Korea.
Philippines : Marcos and the other 80 families controlling 95% of the wealth

Too Early, no breakfast yet... 

I'd rather keep ours thanks.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 9, 2004)

Actually, here in the States the people don't directly vote the President in - as illustrated by the last election.  We have the Electoral College, which originated because the founding fathers, being the aristocrats they were, decided that the people couldn't be trusted to do the job right.  So, we vote for electors, who vote for the President.  The problem is, a candidate can win the popular vote (as Gore did last time), but lose the election in the Electoral College because another candidate won enough big states that have a lot of electors (hence, we have Bush as president now, instead of Gore).

Personally, I think the Electoral College should be abolished.  It probably won't ever be, though, even after the last election and all the trouble it caused.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with you LittleMiss - the Electoral College should be abolished.  It is a shame too, I bet more people would get out and vote if it were.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. 
 I did wonder why the Bush jnr. became president when Gore apparently got more votes, although they would have been the same ...already bought by the Oligarchs.

I know that we have the same problem on this side of the pond, but hey,  I do believe the royal family are rich enough to actually not be bought by these guys. 

The Lords can still scupper the governtment if they really p*ss off too many people. They also are hereditary and would like more examples of real people to join the Lords, but then "President" Blair is doing his best to destroy a thousand years of tradition.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh - and welcome to the chronicles-network, *nemogbr*.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 11, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Oh - and welcome to the chronicles-network, *nemogbr*.


thanks man great Forum....lol

You can actually discuss in a rational manner politics.....hehehe


----------

